

Ask HN: What's Paydirt using for its animated demo? - tbundy

Leaving aside the the world vs IE storm that Paydirt kicked up, does anyone know if there's a toolkit/library for creating something like their animated demo on the homepage?<p>There's a thread on StackOverflow, anyone else have any clues. I'm not that keen to dig into canvas.<p>http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10494039/awesome-loupe-magnifying-effect-on-slideshow-at-paydirts-homepage
======
doctororange
The magnifier was built for us by the super talented @taybenlor. You should
tweet him to tell him you like it :)

That SO post is pretty thorough!

Yep, it's a canvas element with rounded corners moving around on top of a
fairly stock-standard slideshow. It uses a css transform to scale and this
stackblur library
([http://www.quasimondo.com/StackBlurForCanvas/StackBlurDemo.h...](http://www.quasimondo.com/StackBlurForCanvas/StackBlurDemo.html))
to make it look like it lifts as it moves from place to place.

------
kaolinite
I stumbled across this the other day: <http://codecanyon.net/item/magnifying-
glass-effect/141589>

Costs $5 and I haven't tried it so can't comment on how easy it is to work
with but there are some demos. Hope it helps :-)

